# List of Free Science Books



## cpm@ (May 29, 2013)

> Here's an alphabetical list of all available free books. Note that many of the links will bring you to an external page, usually with more info about the book and the download links. Also, the links are updated as frequently as possible, however some of them might be broken. Broken links are constantly being fixed. In case you want to report a broken link, or a link that violates copyrights, use the contact form.



http://physicsdatabase.com/book-list-by-title/.


----------



## YZMSQ (May 30, 2013)

I find a book called "Operating Systems: Three Easy Pieces" in your link, which looks worth reading.:e


----------



## Dies_Irae (May 30, 2013)

> Open access to 847,850 e-prints in Physics, Mathematics, Computer Science, Quantitative Biology, Quantitative Finance and Statistics



http://fr.arxiv.org/


----------



## Nukama (May 30, 2013)

Security Engineering by Ross Anderson


----------



## jozze (Jun 23, 2013)

There is also this thing, called the Project Gutenberg, with lots of free books for eReaders, like Kindle for example. It's multilingual, and I would recommend you guys to check it out and to perhaps support this project in your own language. Right now there aren't many books available there, but hopefully things will change.

Also, there are two really good books on Haskell which are both for free: Real World Haskell and Learn You a Haskell for Great Good! (the author of the latter is a Slovenian, yay ... sorry for saying it extra, but we're such a small country, it makes me really proud that some of us managed to get recognition).


----------



## YZMSQ (Jun 23, 2013)

There is a list of free computer science related ebooks hosted online:
http://stackoverflow.com/tags/language-agnostic/info


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 25, 2013)

I add another interesting list of books: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/194812/list-of-freely-available-programming-books/392926#392926


----------



## Goobie (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks for all of the books. I'm currently out of school, paying down some debt before I take on more, so keeping my mind active is top priority. Now, my next decision is what I want to start studying first.


----------



## numpad5 (Aug 28, 2013)

I've been messing around with objdump and such alot a lot lately from binutils, so I thought Id I'd mention the free assembly books like nasm's manual and 'Art of Assembly' etc.


----------



## cpm@ (Oct 12, 2013)

numpad5 said:
			
		

> I've been messing around with objdump and such a lot lately from binutils, so I thought I'd mention the free assembly books like nasm's manual and 'Art of Assembly' etc.



You might be interested to check out these useful links about Assembly language: http://www.agner.org/optimize/#links

For _everyone_, a new batch of free programming books: https://github.com/vhf/free-programming-books/blob/master/free-programming-books.md


----------



## ColdfireMC (Oct 14, 2013)

i need churchill's complex analysis, someone?


----------



## cpm@ (Oct 14, 2013)

ColdfireMC said:
			
		

> i need churchill's complex analysis, someone?



Well, it's available on McGraw-Hill, it isn't so expensive and certainly it's a very recommended book for engineers/physicists


----------



## ColdfireMC (Oct 15, 2013)

cpm said:
			
		

> Well, it's available on McGraw-Hill, it isn't so expensive and certainly it's a very recommended book for engineers/physicists



sorry man, i live in chile, technical books here are quite expensive (math or physics books usually cost 100-150usd), and there is not in any local bookstores or catalog vendors. in my "campus" (if that full of rats cabin can be called campus) there is one, yes, only one for 3500 students (assuming 150 students coursing "complex analisys", and a huge desertion rate), and is not in the local language (spanish, was a donation of a brazilian university).

PS: it's not in the Latin American McGrawHill's catalog


----------



## youngunix (Oct 22, 2013)

ColdfireMC said:
			
		

> i need churchill's complex analysis, someone?



Hope this http://people.math.gatech.edu/~cain/winter99/complex.html helps!


----------



## cpm@ (Oct 27, 2013)

Other short list of free UNIX/FreeBSD books.

Enjoy your reading!


----------



## cpm@ (Nov 17, 2013)

I add an interesting pack of assembler manuals (Alpha and Intel):

Digital UNIX Assembly Language Programmer's Guide.
Alpha Architecture Handbook.
Intel Architecture Software Developer's Manual Volume 1: Basic Architecture.
Intel Architecture Software Developer's Manual Volume 2: Instruction Set Reference.
Intel Architecture Software Developer's Manual Volume 3: System Programming Guide.
PentiumÂ® II Processor Developer's Manual.


----------



## cpm@ (Dec 15, 2013)

More free programming books! Note that new contributions are allowed in his GH repository.


----------

